# Algae in the water trough



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

I live in No. Florida and the algae in the trough is really bad. Does anyone use the chlorine tablets that they put in pools? If yes, how much? If no, what do you use. Sofar, I'm emptying the trough 3x's a week and using good old elbow grease. I have 3 troughs. Really would love to hear what other's are doing. Thanks


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

try keeping it out of the sunlight. i am in ohio. and one of our troughs is in the shade and one in the sun and the one in the shade can go twice as long without needing cleaned.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with jr. I move mine into the sun for the winter to help melt the ice but in the summer I move them under the overhang, the shade cuts down on the algae.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with putting them in shade if you can. Our biggest galvanized tank we keep some large goldfish in, they really keep the algae down and keep the barn cat entertained lol! I run our pool vacuum on the bottom once a week. Our other tanks are in the shade and I power wash them once a wk to 2 wks depending on how fast they get dirty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have one trough under a carport that I use for shade for the horses. It has shade cloth around the carport. It doesn't get any sun, but still collects the algae. The other trough, in the other pasture, has a shade cloth on top and around the sides. It get a little morning sun, but not the hot afternoon sun, and still collects a lot of algae. There's another one in another pasture which has no shade, so I can't complain about that one. Some in the area told me to use the chlorine tablets that they use for pools. She said to use a 1/4 of the tablet. She said it didn't hurt her horses. My reply was that she didn't keep her horses long enough for her to see if there was a problem. I've had my Belgian for 24yrs. I also have a paint that's 8yrs and a rescue. I just want to make sure, that what ever I do is safe for them. Thanks


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

you can put chlorine in the tanks, it would be like the chlorinated water most of us drink.

However, I just throw some fish in the tanks and don't have to clean them.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

honeyloaf72 said:


> I have one trough under a carport that I use for shade for the horses. It has shade cloth around the carport. It doesn't get any sun, but still collects the algae. The other trough, in the other pasture, has a shade cloth on top and around the sides. It get a little morning sun, but not the hot afternoon sun, and still collects a lot of algae. There's another one in another pasture which has no shade, so I can't complain about that one. Some in the area told me to use the chlorine tablets that they use for pools. She said to use a 1/4 of the tablet. She said it didn't hurt her horses. My reply was that she didn't keep her horses long enough for her to see if there was a problem. I've had my Belgian for 24yrs. I also have a paint that's 8yrs and a rescue. I just want to make sure, that what ever I do is safe for them. Thanks


The only way to do it is to scrub them. Gold fish fry in the florida heat.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't drink pool water if I can help it so I probably wouldn't want to ask my horse to. 
Goldfish or those suckerfish seem to help, but I know even here we end up dumping and scrubbing troughs a few times a week. Pain in the butt, but seems to be the best way.


----------



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'll be using good old elbow grease. I sure don't want to cook gold fish.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Empty the trough out, pour bleach in the trough, scrub the trough with a sponge and dawn dish soap while the bleach is still in the trough, and after this wash out the bleach and soap very well with water. The bleach will disinfect the trough.
Then after you have done this make sure to put your trough under a shady area.
Good luck!Hope this helps


----------



## honeyloaf72 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, Yes I do that. Even in the shade the algae is still quite bad. I drain the troughs and scrub every 3rd day. The algae sit on the bottom and when you run your hand along the bottom, you can feel the silm. I use one of those nylon Tuffy's that you scrub pots with. I'd be there forever if I used a sponge. I guess there's no making it any easier.


----------



## Ilovemyarab (Jun 1, 2010)

What I do is emtpy most of the water out and dump about 1/2 cup of apple cider vinigar into the tub. Then scrub with a heavy-duty scrubby with stiff bristles. I use vinegar instead of bleach and dishsoap because it is natural and I know if I miss a bit it won't hurt them at all. After it's scrubbed I rinse and fill it. I'm not really worried about the algae as much as some people. In the wild, they drink out of ponds and streams.


----------

